# Burgenweg 108 km, 3050 hm



## Hardcoretrailer (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach GPS-Daten vom 

1) Burgenweg Heidelberg nach Hirschberg und

2) Burgenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg.

Bei dem Unternehmen, den gesamten Burgenweg an einem Tag zu fahren, bleibt vermutlich nichts anderes übrig, als mit mit GPS zu fahren, da ev. die Wegesucherei zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Fahre am 15.11.2008 von Heidelberg über den Burgenweg nach Hirschberg und dort die Marathonstrecke mit ca. 6-10 Bikern. Wer Lust hat, kann sich anschließen, näheres siehe www.trail-freund.de/Forum.

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe schon mal im voraus.


Franz


----------



## Staabi2580 (9. November 2008)

... solltest du hier finden

http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=103


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (9. November 2008)

Hardcoretrailer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach GPS-Daten vom
> 
> ...


 
Da ist mir Staabi2580 zuvor gekommen aber mal ne Frage:
Warum stellst du die Frage (nochmal), wenn du schon eine Antwort hast


----------



## mac80 (9. November 2008)

???


----------



## gerald_ruis (10. November 2008)

mac80 schrieb:


> ???


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5262356&postcount=33

Is aber auch egal ;-)


----------



## LionelCSG (20. November 2008)

Hallo!
Sorry, vielleicht ein bischen spät, aber ich könnte Dir noch die Strecke als Overlay-Datei (.ovl) anbieten. Findest Du als Download auf unserer -->Burgenweg-Seite

Viele Grüße, Lionel


----------

